
GSuite ends password-based access for 3rd party apps Feburary 2021 (OAuth Only) - secabeen
https://www.reddit.com/r/gsuite/comments/ebjrwl/less_secure_nonoauth_apps_will_cease_to_work/
======
revicon
What does this mean if you're using an app like Mutt for to access GSuite via
imap?

